# Two free bikes - Karma - Thread closed.



## Salar (15 Jul 2018)

With possible new addition(s) due in a few months orders have been given to have a clearout.

First is my old Raleigh Pioneer, now ended.



Second one, now gone.


Would prefer them to go to regular posters only please to be used and not flipped on ebay


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jul 2018)

Wish I could get to Camarthenshire that Rockhopper's L U S H.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jul 2018)

is it an '89?


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jul 2018)

@atmosworld
You still looking for a bike ?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2018)

Nice karma @Salar


----------



## KneesUp (15 Jul 2018)

My brother had one of those Rockhoppers. I fell off it on the way back from the pub.


----------



## Serge (15 Jul 2018)

cyberknight said:


> @atmosworld
> You still looking for a bike ?


Good shout.


----------



## Salar (15 Jul 2018)

dan_bo said:


> is it an '89?



I think it's 1988, don't really want it to go, but I'd like someone else to have some use out of it.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Nice karma @Salar


Seconded.


----------



## Salar (18 Jul 2018)

Bumpty Bump.....

No Takers?


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jul 2018)

Madness. Utter Madness.


----------



## KneesUp (18 Jul 2018)

I'd love the Spesh, but I don't need it, and a 10 hour round trip to get "another bloody bike" might not go down well with management!


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jul 2018)

KneesUp said:


> I'd love the Spesh, but I don't need it, and a 10 hour round trip to get "another bloody bike" might not go down well with management!


I am in the same boat, its a trip and the reaction i would get from SWMBO


----------



## Salar (18 Jul 2018)

The Rockhopper does need some cosmetic work to it, the rear stays are very scratched, mechanically it's seems ok though.

Living in the wilds of west Wales has it's advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## KneesUp (18 Jul 2018)

Salar said:


> The Rockhopper does need some cosmetic work to it ...


You've not seen my bike, I can tell


----------



## Nigelnightmare (19 Jul 2018)

KneesUp said:


> I'd love the Spesh, but I don't need it, and a 10 hour round trip to get "another bloody bike" might not go down well with management!


Sorry! +1 on that^^^.
Correction Definitely would not go down well with SWMBO.


----------



## Salar (26 Jul 2018)

Looks like the Specialized will be going back to its original owner.


----------



## Salar (31 Jul 2018)

Thread now closed.


----------



## alm47 (21 Aug 2018)

I would've snapped up if I were closer. Brilliant!


----------

